# BOV or no BOV



## JettaDude123 (Feb 8, 2004)

I want to get a BOV because I want the hissing sound when I shift but I know that vw's don't run as well with them on. I was just wondering how audible the hissing sound is when you shift and if it is worth it to get one. Poll only if you have one, thanks


----------



## BlackMage (Apr 29, 2004)

Get a diverter valve and an intake and you will have your hiss without the performance loss. 
getting a blow off valve is freaking stupid.


----------



## danielface (Aug 23, 2003)

what if you recirculate it? is there still a performance loss?


----------



## sk8ordie (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (danielface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danielface* »_what if you recirculate it? is there still a performance loss?

why would you even bother.do a search use the name sk8ordie or dr6(or both).and hear my ride,cai dv turbo back exhaust.my diverrter valve is louder than my boys wrx'x bov.i dont know why people are so set on getting bov's consdering they dont work on our cars http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to bov


----------



## advocatexxx (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

my forge BOV has been installed for over 2 months. no check engine lights, no performance issues. at least it sounds like an authentic atmosphere dump valve, not the cheezy types that ricers put on which have whistles attached to them only to sound annoyingly loud


----------



## JettaDude123 (Feb 8, 2004)

the link with the dv and cai audio clip isn't working so well for me. I get a page cannot be displayed thing. help?


----------



## SetofAces (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (JettaDude123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDude123* »_the link with the dv and cai audio clip isn't working so well for me. I get a page cannot be displayed thing. help?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1397275
Those clips work!


----------



## TurboBoostin (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEGTI#991)*

DV > BOV


----------



## JettaDude123 (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JettaDude123)*

GET A BOV, THEYRE AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsDchz (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (Sully_VR)*

BOV!


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (ItsDchz)*

HKS owns http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

The reason the BOV is so popular, Fast And The Furious 1 2 etc etc, but it is recommended that we get a Diverter Valve, BUT you may indeed get a Blow Off Valve, but in order for it to work PROPERLY, you must recirculate it.


----------



## nugent (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (StonedVW)*

diverter valve + intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BOV http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (02jettaT)*

Here's my Greddy Type S BOV...i have had it for a while too got it the same time i got the intake and no check engine light and no loss in performance and it sounds great not way too loud but just right for me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## advocatexxx (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

that HKS blow-off valve is almost $300. personally i think the expense is totally not worth merely for the sound. i spent $129 on my forge BOV and am already beginning to question my judgement.


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (02jettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02jettaT* »_diverter valve + intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BOV http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I would do that. 
There's this kid in a 1.8T that rolls by my work every day... and I get annoyed listeing to his blow off valve. And I like BOV's. But I just think it sounds sooo much cooler when you have the diverter valve and intake. Cuz its not SO loud. but you can still here AIR moving. Not a 3rd grade coach whisteling at children.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

I just put a turbo xs rfl on my car, and I love the thing. It sounds good, holds boost better, and I have no cel or run rich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (02jettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02jettaT* »_diverter valve + intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BOV http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Agreed.


----------



## BigBadBora1.8t (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (ButteroJ)*

I freaking love my HKS, no check engine lights, no problems, no running "limp mode" and it sounds awsome. The drop in intake does alot too!!!! Go ahead and get one, either the ECStuning HKS SSBOV or the forge BOV, they're both recommended for the 1.8t engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (BigBadBora1.8t)*

every once in a while i do hit limp mode, but i dont know if its because of this or the fact that my cat is dead


----------



## ItsDchz (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (ButteroJ)*

HKS BOV on our 01 Jetta, 45,000 miles
HKS on our Audi A4, 53,000 miles
HKS BOV on our VR6 SUPERCHARGED Variant, 15,000 miles
HKS on our GLI 500 miles so far.
Not one problem, no turbo lag, no "Turbo not functioning properly" problems. We have done test running the car with a DV, and BOV through the VAG-COM and there is almost essentially no difference. We have noticed a bit of gas mileage gain with a BOV, go figure...


----------



## advocatexxx (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (02jettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02jettaT* »_diverter valve + intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BOV http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

intake=void warranty
BOV=10 minute bolt on


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (advocatexxx)*

BOV+1.8t+a dash of psssh=CEL


----------



## gti415 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (advocatexxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *advocatexxx* »_
intake=void warranty
BOV=10 minute bolt on


----------



## advocatexxx (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Sully_VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sully_VR* »_BOV+1.8t+a dash of psssh=CEL

it is just a dash, true. stock 1.8ts have tiny turbos making mere 5-7psi of boost, don't expect any earth-shattering psshh sounds.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (BlackMage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMage* »_Get a diverter valve and an intake and you will have your hiss without the performance loss. 
getting a blow off valve is freaking stupid. 

um NO! there is no performance loss. what are you talking about have you tested it on the dyno? i have the greddy type-s dumping back in the intake and feels the same if i was to put my stock DV back on. show me a dyno chart proving this theory of yours.
" GO with the DV not a BOV" if the president told you to jump off a bridge, would you do it. why DV cause everybody says so. why? just cause everybody runs them, you will spend the same amount on a DV as you will on a BOV. if the BOV is installed properly you will have no CEL and no LIMP MODE!


_Modified by funkysole at 5:22 PM 6-5-2004_


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (advocatexxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *advocatexxx* »_
intake=void warranty
BOV=10 minute bolt on


----------



## mojof1 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (SuPeRDeCo)*









hey, is this how it looks when you connect the filter directly to the MAF?


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
if the BOV is installed properly you will have no CEL and no LIMP MODE!
What is it that causes limp mode w/ a bov?


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
um NO! there is no performance loss. what are you talking about have you tested it on the dyno? i have the greddy type-s dumping back in the intake and feels the same if i was to put my stock DV back on. show me a dyno chart proving this theory of yours.
" GO with the DV not a BOV" if the president told you to jump off a bridge, would you do it. why DV cause everybody says so. why? just cause everybody runs them, you will spend the same amount on a DV as you will on a BOV. if the BOV is installed properly you will have no CEL and no LIMP MODE!

_Modified by funkysole at 5:22 PM 6-5-2004_

it seems as if the HKS BOVs cost well more than Forge Diverter Valves, look around and you will see that.
Also, if our cars came STOCK with a DV, not a BOV, why would you wanna change it up, for that stupid sound?


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Sully_VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sully_VR* »_
it seems as if the HKS BOVs cost well more than Forge Diverter Valves, look around and you will see that.
Also, if our cars came STOCK with a DV, not a BOV, why would you wanna change it up, for that stupid sound?















Because they hold high boost app's better


----------



## RECTHEGR8 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (ButteroJ)*

Don't do it


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (RECTHEGR8)*

Already did it. txs rfl, and i like it so much better than my evoms dv. it holds boost much better. my evoms used to leak http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (ButteroJ)*

Gonna sound weird...but I'm running the new FORGE BOV and the car actually runs right!???! odd. Put it in last night...sounds nice...holds boost etc...gonna dyno next weekend to find out what it's got.
Bizzle...sorry I couldn't scare your dad last weekend...he doesn't frighten easily!!! lol


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Sully_VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sully_VR* »_
it seems as if the HKS BOVs cost well more than Forge Diverter Valves, look around and you will see that.
Also, if our cars came STOCK with a DV, not a BOV, why would you wanna change it up, for that stupid sound?
















look at the older DMS eclipses, they came with dv's and people are upgrading them to bov's you dont see them sticking with the dv do you, it all comes down to the matter of personaly choice really. i find it funny really that everybody runs dv's just cause 90% of the people on the vortex that own 1.8t's are running them, so jump on the band wagon with everybody else. yeah right. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif build your car different then everybody else. all cars that factory turbo charged come with a dv. so go figure. they all upgrade to bov's instead.


----------



## RetroGTI (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (ItsDchz)*









I've had my HKS BOV for nearly a year and have never had any problems. The sound is never annoying and you can almost control how loud it is by whether or not your running full throttle. Never any limp mode or cel's. I got my kit from ecs and those boys know what they're doing. It holds boost much better than the stock dv imo.
It installs in about ten minutes.
I'm selling mine right now so I can get more stereo stuff so if anyone wants then im me. Price is $180 shipped, they go for $300 new.


----------



## Sully (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
look at the older DMS eclipses, they came with dv's and people are upgrading them to bov's you dont see them sticking with the dv do you, it all comes down to the matter of personaly choice really. i find it funny really that everybody runs dv's just cause 90% of the people on the vortex that own 1.8t's are running them, so jump on the band wagon with everybody else. yeah right. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif build your car different then everybody else. all cars that factory turbo charged come with a dv. so go figure. they all upgrade to bov's instead.

it doesnt make sense to "upgrade to a bov" if youre running the stock turbo, which a large percentage of people on here are. For larger turbos which put down more power, it might make sense..


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (BlackMage)*

No BOV, get a better DV like the Audi TT (225hp) version. Part # ends in 710N.


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (mojof1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojof1* »_








hey, is this how it looks when you connect the filter directly to the MAF?

yeah i just simply took out the stock airbox..popped in a nice aftermarket cone filter and put a neuspeed heat shield around it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojof1 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (SuPeRDeCo)*

thx for the reply
where did you get the heat shield? is it necessary to have one?


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (mojof1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mojof1* »_thx for the reply
where did you get the heat shield? is it necessary to have one?

I got it from my friend at Radspeed Tuning in Jersey, they tune only volkswagens and audi...its the same heat shield that comes with the Neuspeed P-Flow intake system..but u could just do a search online and order one they are not that expensive...as to whether it is necessary to have one?...no, but i recommend that you do..because without it the air flowing in is a little hotter and hot air hurts performance..i mean it doesn't give you the same cold air as a cold air intake..but it does the job... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bumbota111 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (SuPeRDeCo)*

BOV options that "should" work without throwing a CEL.. Each car will run with these differently.. I am using an HKS without any problems..
WOOSH Sound not a squeal
GFB HYBRID








Alittle louder than the GFB
Forge 004 BOV








Squeal Woosh Loudest out of the above two
HKS SSQ








Not sure what this one sounds like but I heard that its louder than the HKS and it is also a Dual Chamber.
Blitz SSQ


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

I've had the hks ssq bov twice, it's the loudest but the car feels slower after a few days, I might try the forge bov just to try it.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (omllenado)*

Anyone else running the forge BOV? Curious how it works versus their DV's (w/o thread jacking of course







)


----------



## 83 Rabbit GTI (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (ButteroJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteroJ* »_ it holds boost much better. my evoms used to leak http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Hey Jonathan ... thanks for letting me know now ....


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (83 Rabbit GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83 Rabbit GTI* »_
Hey Jonathan ... thanks for letting me know now ....








lol, its supposed to, thats the way our cars are designed. but im on the rd 8 hours a day and hate hearing it leaking.


----------



## JettaDude123 (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry, i dont know a lot on this matter. . . What are cel and limp mode???


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDude123)*

cel=check engine light
limp mode=4lbs of boost=very slow= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JettaDude123 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: (ButteroJ)*

thanx


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude123)*

forge bov, I installed it like my hks bov, no cells, no change in performance
















I have a movie but no where to host it.


----------



## AUDIPWRD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_
I have a movie but no where to host it.


Try http://www.hostdub.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaDude123)*

Ok some of you guys are clowns, to come in here and tell people that they will NOT HAVE problems and be so absolute about it is nonsense. Everyone in here that has messed with a BOV knows that its software dependant (and a few other things) that will make the difference is you can run a BOV or not. 
Frankly I think people that run a BOV in BOV mode with the MAF plugged in and do not notice a loss in power started off with a poorly tuned car to begin with but that’s just me. Here are the chips I have run and here are the results when trying to run a HKS SSQ in BOV mode.
Stock= Car ran ok but eventually showed a loss in power on the vag and fuel trims beyond limits. This was with the MAF plugged in.
AutoTech Q-Chip = BOV seemed to work ok and no loss in performance with MAF unplugged, would not run at all with MAF plugged in after first “blow off”.
Upsolute for AWD KO3 = Car ran very badly with BOV in BOV mode and MAF plugged in. Car would not idle with MAF unplugged
Neuspeed = BOV did not seem to cause a loss in performance but then again I didn’t notice a gain with this chip either.
ATP = In no way shape or form would a BOV work with this software with the MAF plugged in. Car would not idle with MAF unplugged.
Custom Upsolute Big Turbo = BOV works great with MAF unplugged and causes car to run poorly and fuel trims exceed limits with MAF plugged in.
If you come in here saying a BOV works fine and have not done any data logging to back up your claim you should be ignored. Sorry but that’s just the way it is, if you want to make an absolute statement you better be able to back it other than my butt didn’t notice a difference. 
Running a BOV will most certainly cause a Charge Pressure Deviation code and most of the time will cause your fuel trims to exceed spec.


----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

I had the FORGE BOV, just took it out lastweek..
Let me tell you, I think it sounded awesome..did get annoying though.. but it defintly did cause my EPC light to come on and power shutdown.. also a very noticable loss of power..


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (The Maytag Man)*

I had a forge, bailey then a forge, and now i have a greddy Type S BOV, and its recirculating.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mojof1 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (The Maytag Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Maytag Man* »_I had the FORGE BOV, just took it out lastweek..
Let me tell you, I think it sounded awesome..did get annoying though.. but it defintly did cause my EPC light to come on and power shutdown.. also a very noticable loss of power..


wanna sell me your forge bov?


----------



## The Maytag Man (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (mojof1)*

already gone.. sorry


----------



## AUDIPWRD (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Running a BOV will most certainly cause a Charge Pressure Deviation code and most of the time will cause your fuel trims to exceed spec. 


You call people clowns, because they told someone that they wouldn't have any problems running a bov, but you sit there and say running a BOV will most certainly cause a code, but not every car will throw a code. Like you said, it all depends on the software and the other parts you have installed.








My car has not thrown any codes period, and I am running the HKS with the MAF plugged in. My car runs just as strong as it did when I was running a Bailey DV, and the car idles great. But I guess I am one of those few that has a poorly tuned car. I would be glad to run some logs if you would be so kind to recommend which logs to run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

I don't know about you but I ran an hks bov for a year with my upsolute chip and never threw a limp, now I'm running the forge and still no limp, and no my car is not a poorly modified car.
running a cell with the 3" dp


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (BigBadBora1.8t)*

I had the Hks SSQ on my car for about 6 months no problem at all!!, the sound was sick and really loud!! but went back to the forge 006 valve to change it up


----------



## GizmoGTI (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (bumbota111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bumbota111* »_BOV options that "should" work without throwing a CEL.. Each car will run with these differently.. I am using an HKS without any problems..
WOOSH Sound not a squeal
GFB HYBRID








Alittle louder than the GFB
Forge 004 BOV


I have a Hybrid, works well! Vents 60/40. Here is what it sounds like...
http://www.imagestation.com/vi...25214


----------



## TurboGTIme (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: (GizmoGTI)*

I'm running a greddy type s right now recirculating and am really happy with it. When I first got it, I ran it venting to the atmosphere and my car ran like crap. This was w/ stock software. If I would floor it in second and then let off the gas my car would stall. I can tell you though, the type s recovers a lot faster than the stock 710n valve (when you have it set right).


----------



## Screamin'Demon (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: (GizmoGTI)*

I too have the GFB Hybrid. I am completely stock and runs it just fine. I like it because it recirculates enough air to satisfy the computer, and blows off everything else. You can dial in however much air you want to blow off, so it seems to me you can't throw a cel if you dont mind changing the adjustment until it quits. Mine wouldnt throw a code even with as much air as possible blowing off. The sound is more of a large truck purging his air brakes, so its not as annoying. I can drive it without blowing off audibly, or I can let off the gas hard to scare people driving with open windows.


----------



## SuPeRDeCo (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (Screamin'Demon)*

Greedy Type S have it for months with no cel


----------



## natem (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (SuPeRDeCo)*

installed the forge bov tonight just to try it out, haven't done any logs yet but I think I noticed a lil decrease in power. I took it out and put back in the forge dv


----------



## clanton1.8T (May 28, 2004)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

you guys can say what you want but bottom line is---- its, my car and my money im running the HKS ssq BOV and(yes i said and)the forge 006 DV the car runs fine no CEL(related to either one atleast) it sounds good in my oppinion.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (clanton1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanton1.8T* »_you guys can say what you want but bottom line is---- its, my car and my money im running the HKS ssq BOV and(yes i said and)the forge 006 DV the car runs fine no CEL(related to either one atleast) it sounds good in my oppinion.








exactly


----------



## ItsDchz (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (ButteroJ)*

3 seperate cars, over 100,000 miles of use with the HKS SSQ, ran anywhere from a stock engine, to GIAC 21lb push, to GIAC 22lb push, all between 2 VW's and 1 Audi, and NEVER a problem. Dynoed ALL 3 cars before and after, no noticeable decreases, and under certain conditions some gain. Didnt add much, but didnt loose anything. The ups: The sound, the Downs: the initial investment. Thats it... Gas mileage did seem to go up a slight bit, but that can be debated.


----------



## BigTymer2k3 (May 12, 2004)

Does anyone here run a TurboXS Type-S? I'm just waiting on my adapter kit before I can install it.


----------



## RSJetta (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Ok some of you guys are clowns, to come in here and tell people that they will NOT HAVE problems and be so absolute about it is nonsense. Everyone in here that has messed with a BOV knows that its software dependant (and a few other things) that will make the difference is you can run a BOV or not. 
Frankly I think people that run a BOV in BOV mode with the MAF plugged in and do not notice a loss in power started off with a poorly tuned car to begin with but that’s just me. Here are the chips I have run and here are the results when trying to run a HKS SSQ in BOV mode.
Stock= Car ran ok but eventually showed a loss in power on the vag and fuel trims beyond limits. This was with the MAF plugged in.
AutoTech Q-Chip = BOV seemed to work ok and no loss in performance with MAF unplugged, would not run at all with MAF plugged in after first “blow off”.
Upsolute for AWD KO3 = Car ran very badly with BOV in BOV mode and MAF plugged in. Car would not idle with MAF unplugged
Neuspeed = BOV did not seem to cause a loss in performance but then again I didn’t notice a gain with this chip either.
ATP = In no way shape or form would a BOV work with this software with the MAF plugged in. Car would not idle with MAF unplugged.
Custom Upsolute Big Turbo = BOV works great with MAF unplugged and causes car to run poorly and fuel trims exceed limits with MAF plugged in.
If you come in here saying a BOV works fine and have not done any data logging to back up your claim you should be ignored. Sorry but that’s just the way it is, if you want to make an absolute statement you better be able to back it other than my butt didn’t notice a difference. 
Running a BOV will most certainly cause a Charge Pressure Deviation code and most of the time will cause your fuel trims to exceed spec. 


Slow down Pappy...not all of us are clowns. I don't care if you have run 1,000,000 chips on your whip...if you are so experienced, you should know that you can have 2 identical dubs/motors and modifiy them with the same parts...WITHOUT guarantee that the 2 cars will run the same. I've sported dv's and bov's as well with APR programming and found these results; 
No problems with bailey's dv30. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
major boost leak with gfb hybrid. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sporadic with forge and hyperboost dv's (both inverted and regular)http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
No cel's with HKS SSQ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TXS forget about it.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
710, no different than stock








Now, my little brother has the same engine mods as me and I find out that the hyperboost inverted dv works best for him....go figure.
imo: the only way to find out if a bov or dv works for you is to try them out...if it doesn't work, there are enough interested buyers around for your wasted dollars! Good Luck!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (RSJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSJetta* »_Slow down Pappy...not all of us are clowns. 

Nope your right but my point is, saying you can run a BOV and not have any problems is almost as bad as saying your VW will never break down.


----------



## ItsDchz (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Nope your right but my point is, saying you can run a BOV and not have any problems is almost as bad as saying your VW will never break down.









VW's Break DOWN???


----------



## jettaman161 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (ItsDchz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItsDchz* »_
VW's Break DOWN???






























I have had mine through thick and thin,very reliable hasn't even broke down or needed a mechanic once.And it now has almost 800 miles on it


----------



## ItsDchz (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (jettaman161)*

Phew.... I was getting worried there....


----------



## WhiteMKIII (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (ItsDchz)*

I just bought my HKS SSQ and im waiting on the order for my adapter. Ill let you guys know what happens.


----------



## RoBeRt_68 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (GlfSprtCT1)*

wow... just go dv, or search


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (RoBeRt_68)*

inatalled HKS BOV on my car, not a single problem, i'm sure there is some codes thrown, but no CEL. Only problem is when turbo starts to spool and you let off gas car jerks a bit, but thats what you get when you blow off air and not recirculate it








IMO, do what you want...I may go DV when I get flashed with GIAC just to see if there is a difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteMKIII (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (A3VWJetta2.0)*

I also already have APR programming, and I damn near guarentee my stock DV is leaking or failing.
Cant wait to get this HKS SSQV on with the boost Im pushing.










_Modified by WhiteMKIII at 7:08 PM 3-18-2005_


----------



## eurotuner 06 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (BlackMage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMage* »_Get a diverter valve and an intake and you will have your hiss without the performance loss. 
getting a blow off valve is freaking stupid. 








theres enough controversy over this that have respectable arguments from both sides. he dident ask whether a d.v. was better. he asked what b.o.v.'s are recomended and for only people w/ b.o.v.'s to respond. noone needs your distasteful comments. thanks.


----------



## maximus2005 (Dec 20, 2004)

"The Life hide complex problems whitch we cannot resolve for enything else there is HKS"


----------



## WhiteMKIII (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (maximus2005)*

HKS SSQV Installed and working beautifully!!!!!!!!! Sounds amazing, looks great just sitting there under the hood.
I am very satisfied with it, and will eventually buy the recirculation kit just to see if there is any noticable performance diff.
Walked on an SRT 4 the other night at a meet... twice, roll and stop... and my car sounded awesome










_Modified by WhiteMKIII at 7:12 PM 3-24-2005_


----------



## BIGJOHNSON503 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteMKIII)*

Just finished break in on my o5 gti blk/blk...I'm wondering how much you guys paid for your HKS SSQ's.


----------



## Competitor21 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: (GlfSprtCT1)*

anyone want a turbo xs blow off valve type h im taking the advice and just getting a new diverter valve


----------



## 220BoraT (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

do u still hear that greddy type s noise when it recirculates? just curious.


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

everyone is writing how loud the bov is when reci. but from what i have hear the forge 007 dv reversed is the same loudness,,unless your are venting your bov to the atmophere..


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (whywhy)*

How the hell is this ****ing thread 3 pages long!?


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (220BoraT)*

i am wandering the same he you still here that 

do u still hear that greddy type s noise when it recirculates? just curious.


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

when you recirculate most the bov you can not hear, there for its like a reversed dv!


----------



## 220BoraT (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (whywhy)*

ic, its just that when the DSM's and evo recirculate the type S it still makes that whistle, thought it would be the same for the 1.8


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (220BoraT)*

they do...they chirp like a bird!


----------



## cmanns05 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (advocatexxx)*

huh im stock boosting 10 - I added my n75J and went to 12 steady spiking at 14 ....


----------



## cdkirgis (Jul 8, 2005)

i just put in an hks ssqv bov and its ok. no cel. im chipped and boost 22 PSI. i have used my stock DV (not so great, but it works) ive also used a turbo XS bypass valve (made everything run smoother but couldnt hold my 22 psi anymore) now im trying the HKS BOV and its ok but i dont see a way to find tune it and i would really like to try a forge dv. anyone know if the HKS is tunable?


----------



## SP00LN (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (cdkirgis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdkirgis* »_i just put in an hks ssqv bov and its ok. no cel. im chipped and boost 22 PSI. i have used my stock DV (not so great, but it works) ive also used a turbo XS bypass valve (made everything run smoother but couldnt hold my 22 psi anymore) now im trying the HKS BOV and its ok but i dont see a way to find tune it and i would really like to try a forge dv. anyone know if the HKS is tunable?

*How do I adjust my SSQV?*
First you should know that the usual tight/loose rules do not apply here.
The adjustment only affects the outside black valve, not the inside purple valve.
No matter how loose you adjust the bov, it will not leak. However, if you adjust it too loose, the parts inside will come apart and possibly jam the bov. 
For most applications you want the loosest setting, which allows the bigger valve to open faster loosing all of the compressed air
If you adjust the bov more tight, the air will only come out of the small valve first, then the larger valve, depending on the tension. This will create a louder high pitched sound for the small valve, and a smaller deep pitched sound for the large valve. Some people like the bov tightened all the way for maximum "shreek" upon release.
You need a 10mm wrench to adjust. Loosen the nut closest to the bov slightly. Now you can adjust the top bolt to your liking. Go for a drive. Once the bolt is where you like it, turn the nut to the right to "lock" that position. Do not over tighten the bottom nut. Again, be careful not to over-loosen the top bolt. If you loosen it too much, it will come right out.


----------



## sivadon (Dec 16, 2005)

*bov....*

I'm not as of yet chipped... So do i need a bov or do i even need to up grade to a better dv? I plan to Chip it in Jan. when I move to Tx... Maybe this is not the right forum for this but I'm sure you guys love to give advise to plebes like me....


----------



## intekmdma (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (jettaman161)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman161* »_
I have had mine through thick and thin,very reliable hasn't even broke down or needed a mechanic once.And it now has almost 800 miles on it









i've taken mine to the dealership too many times. my radiator thingie caught fire! you are lucky... well 800 miles


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

im pretty sure that the new hks ssq valves that hks offeres dont have the screw adjustment on the back. i ordered mine almost a year ago and it didnt have it. still no problems and it works beautifully


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

AWP 1.8t/APR 93/3"GHL tb/HKS SSQ for about 3 years now.
I have a code for the exhaust, but have never had one from the bov.
I have run it, recirc'd, open, and switched back and forth to stock to see if I could feel any changes. I even dyno'd it with and without with a suitable adapt/learning time inbetween. I can still not prove any significant benefits or detriments in any config.
However....
I know that a leaky dv system is probably better for my turbo than a non-leaking bov.
I know that a dv recirculates air that the maf has measured, and a bov does not, and as a result, while venting, I may be running richer.
etc. 
...but i choose these risks/effects for the sound.

Besides, if I get really bored I can attach the recirculation fitting to my SSQ and then attach all sorts of other sound making devices to it, such as:
A duck call
A Whoopee cushion
A Kazoo
A Bird whistle
A Trombone
A Bagpipe
etc.....



_Modified by feuerdog at 11:56 AM 12-29-2005_


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

I have a greddy Type-s and I love it. over 50000 miles on it


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (advocatexxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *advocatexxx* »_
intake=void warranty
BOV=10 minute bolt on

wrong. bailey dv + aem cai = warranty + pssshhhhh = 30 min total install.
bov = doesn't work too well with 1.8t.
NOTE: 3 dealerships have seen my intake...I almost traded my car for an r32 and it was appraised with the cai in it.


_Modified by dell6181 at 10:07 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## Ryanzard10 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (MRP2001GTi)*

DV > BOV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkflip808 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

bro. i got a hybrid bov. it has the sound of a bov and also diverts the air back into the intake. check it out. i have no cel and i can adjust the sound.
GFB Stealth fx hybrid bov
http://www.gofastbits.com


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (A3VWJetta2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VWJetta2.0* »_ Only problem is when turbo starts to spool and you let off gas car jerks a bit, but thats what you get when you blow off air and not recirculate it










Not quite,....it has more to do with the SSQ slamming shut vs. the stock dv which still bleeds some boost by. 
The SSQ is designed to be driven hard, and not leak, and it does it very well.
It's wasn't designed to be smooth during transitions, just fast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SP00LN (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_
Not quite,....it has more to do with the SSQ slamming shut vs. the stock dv which still bleeds some boost by. 
The SSQ is designed to be driven hard, and not leak, and it does it very well.
It's wasn't designed to be smooth during transitions, just fast.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Werd. I <3 my SSQ


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

hks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darkflip808 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

get a HKS ssqv. it sick and hold its boost....ohh, and it scares them fagget honda/acuras when you rev back!!! i just got mines and it feels good.
peace 


_Modified by darkflip808 at 10:45 PM 1-19-2006_


----------



## jeffbum04 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (darkflip808)*

maybe i didnt catch this in 3 pages, but correct me if im wrong. in order for a bov to work doenst it need to stay closed during idle? and im guessing its safe to assume different bovs act differently, thus why some people have problems with bovs. remember reading that somehwere on vortex a while back and while this post is goin thought id throw that in there


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (jeffbum04)*

Why does this thread keep popping up?


----------



## italianstalyon77 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (sk8ordie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8ordie* »_
why would you even bother.do a search use the name sk8ordie or dr6(or both).and hear my ride,cai dv turbo back exhaust.my diverrter valve is louder than my boys wrx'x bov.i dont know why people are so set on getting bov's consdering they dont work on our cars http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to bov


I couldent find the sounds any chance anyone has them or has anything similar??


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (italianstalyon77)*

Blow off valve sound clips.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

just a thought, is there any way with lemmiwinks to tweak the fuel a bit leaner - when the throttle is closed? that way people could run vented?


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

Hey your best bet is the Turbosmart Dual Port BOV
THis gives you the best of both worlds..it released into the atmosphere as well as diverting it back...its great!


----------



## fenix420 (Jun 10, 2006)

i have the hks ssqbov and it works fine...no problems for over a year. love the sound. don't know about any of the other bov's. i had a forge dv but switched to this. i like the sound better.


----------



## onecrzyindian (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
um NO! there is no performance loss. what are you talking about have you tested it on the dyno? i have the greddy type-s dumping back in the intake and feels the same if i was to put my stock DV back on. show me a dyno chart proving this theory of yours.
" GO with the DV not a BOV" if the president told you to jump off a bridge, would you do it. why DV cause everybody says so. why? just cause everybody runs them, you will spend the same amount on a DV as you will on a BOV. if the BOV is installed properly you will have no CEL and no LIMP MODE!

_Modified by funkysole at 5:22 PM 6-5-2004_


I agree..i have the Turbosmart Dual Port BOV and its great! sounds a lot nicer than a DV 
das wassup Funkysole http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

check out my sig for an HKS SSQV


----------



## ThaDeaLer (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (onecrzyindian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onecrzyindian* »_

I agree..i have the Turbosmart Dual Port BOV and its great! sounds a lot nicer than a DV 
das wassup Funkysole http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i also am running a turbosmart BOV and have no CEL, no limp mode, and no performance loss.... i have never tried a DV but when i do ill let you know...


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (ThaDeaLer)*

Over and over. This just all shows people do it for the sound. So here's the deal; if you want that sound, buy a BOV and if you don't, an OEM 710N will hold well above 40psi, costs only $20 or so, and you can get them down the street at VW! You can buy a brand new 710N every year for at least 6 years for the price of some others...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (black2001aww)*

actually show me a 710n that runs 40psi? those valves fail rather regularly when you run higher boost aps...I am not disagreeing with you about the noise aspect (but in my experience my HKS SSQV) never caused a CEL and I never had issues with it in DV/BOV mode ever...yeah it's a bit more expensive but these plastic 710n valves aren't just 20 bux anymore...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

30psi OEM = me


----------



## reflex18tip (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_ those valves fail rather regularly when you run higher boost aps...

my '03 had the stock 710N for 65K. been chipped for 25K. boost gage still shows 21-14 holding steady. i bought a new one for $37 anyway. the clamp was a nightmare and the new one was no different. my '04 GLI came with a 710P valve which must be better than the N. now it sports a GFB Hybrid (cuz it was $65) and it works fine. it's adjustable and can be used as a BOV, 50/50 or DV.


----------



## ChinoTurbo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

lol,
I put my greddy s near the TB...
it whistles while it works....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzie (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

my hks bov has been on my car now for about 4months and i havent had any problems....with the hks bov you will not drive with the radio on thats how good it sounds....


----------



## FictionWeLive (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (advocatexxx)*

03 gti makes 12 psi. you WILL hear the blow off valve


----------



## JettMobberGli (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (JettaDude123)*

Hmmm......Ive gotta an evolution motorsports DV and flipped it 90 degrees so that it is horizontal:thumbup: 
I get the pssshhhhht sound after barely boosting or a loud whistle after really push it especially when its cold out (still recurculating







)


----------



## liltrip1.8T (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (BlackMage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackMage* »_Get a diverter valve and an intake and you will have your hiss without the performance loss. 
getting a blow off valve is freaking stupid. 

no your freakin stupid and dont know
Getting a DV is stupid


----------



## DubFan66 (Mar 14, 2007)

Still debating about buying forge dv...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (DubFan66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubFan66* »_Still debating about buying forge dv...

Just do it..... we'll be your best friend....


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just do it..... we'll be your best friend....

You guys are my friends now!


----------



## b2theran (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (darkflip808)*

Can I just install the HHKSSQV? Or will I need to mod/tune other things for it not 2 b harmful

how do you recirc. a HHKSSQV? Also will this prevent damage to the turbo...


----------



## BostonDub (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (b2theran)*

GET THE DV 007! its better for our cars!!!!! wowowowowowow


----------



## b2theran (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (BostonDub)*

ok so if i went with DV ...how can i get the pisssh sound? what other mods


----------



## BostonDub (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (b2theran)*

just need a DV, and a intake.. to get the pishhhhhhhhh sound


----------



## black17ice (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (1.8tizzle)*

Im new to the VW thing and i figure if im goina do it, do it up
im searching the web for a nice BOV.. honestly i have my heart set on the HKS (SSQV) that makes the awsome high pich airinated noise. Any comments from people that have/had one?
03 Jetta 1.8T 5-speed


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (black17ice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black17ice* »_Im new to the VW thing and i figure if im goina do it, do it up
im searching the web for a nice BOV.. honestly i have my heart set on the HKS (SSQV) that makes the awsome high pich airinated noise. Any comments from people that have/had one?
03 Jetta 1.8T 5-speed


Did u even read this thread? Anyway, ive had that BOV it was annoying as hell.


----------



## crg-man (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

i have a hks ssqv and yes it has a high pitch, head turning sound when you shift. the intsallation was easy and i havn't noticed a difference on how my car runs. i would say go for it but they are a bit on the high price side of bov's. hks also claims that the bov doesn't leak because it uses back pressure of the turbo to keep it sealed under boost. a plus i guess if you have had a leaky bov.


----------



## black17ice (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (1.8tizzle)*

Im new to the VW thing and i figure if im goina do it, do it up
im searching the web for a nice BOV.. honestly i have my heart set on the HKS (SSQV) that makes the awsome high pich airinated noise. Any comments from people that have/had one?
03 Jetta 1.8T 5-speed


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (black17ice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black17ice* »_Im new to the VW thing and i figure if im goina do it, do it up
im searching the web for a nice BOV.. honestly i have my heart set on the HKS (SSQV) that makes the awsome high pich airinated noise. Any comments from people that have/had one?
03 Jetta 1.8T 5-speed



If you read page 1 you'll find your answer.


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

BOV or DV... Why not use BOTH at the same time... I do that and I can say I really have Better throttle response, Great sound, and no CEL...


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (surfo)*

what a waste of time and money! you'll get a noise with a short ram and DV plus you won't risk throwing a CEL. if you want a loud noise, man up and run more boost.
if it was supposed to run with a BOV, VW would have made one stock.
how many times is this point argued?


----------



## lostcontrol3x (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (Booster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booster* »_HKS owns http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2....... love my SSQ BOV, works great and turns heads everywhere so it must be loud too










_Modified by lostcontrol3x at 12:50 AM 4-1-2008_


----------



## 00TURB0 (Mar 18, 2008)

new to VW and all this BOV vs. DV nonsense.
how do you install the BOV?


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (00TURB0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00TURB0* »_new to VW and all this BOV vs. DV nonsense.
how do you install the BOV?


Don't install a Blow-Off-Valve.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (advocatexxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *advocatexxx* »_
it is just a dash, true. stock 1.8ts have tiny turbos making mere 5-7psi of boost, don't expect any earth-shattering psshh sounds.


the stock 1.8t turbo's are capable of making damn near 17 lbs. but with a little modification, but blow off valves are sh!t, my GLI came with one when i bought it off a private seller... now i'm experiencing compressor surge


----------



## ballinnnn24 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (travis_gli)*

if you gnna buy a bov...buy a recirculated...not gnna cause problems.....


----------



## mr2tt93 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (advocatexxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *advocatexxx* »_
it is just a dash, true. stock 1.8ts have tiny turbos making mere 5-7psi of boost, don't expect any earth-shattering psshh sounds.


around 10-11 psi


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (mr2tt93)*

you do realize this thread is 5 years old right??
its from 2004 lol


----------



## Jeremy! (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (mr2tt93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr2tt93* »_
around 10-11 psi


lets just randomly dig up threads...


----------



## MkIvKE. (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re:*

ok, by reversing the diverter valve to get that "pisshhh" sound, is that when you let off the gas, or while your driving, like the spooling sound?


_Modified by MkIvKE. at 2:10 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## discipleshaggy (Aug 25, 2009)

I installed my forge 007 dv last weekend and when I went for a spirited drive over the mountain I could tell that the dv held boost much better than the stock unit. 3rd felt more usable. Can't wait for the carbonio cai so I can hear something.


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (discipleshaggy)*

LMMFAO


----------



## JETBLK (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (turbeau3)*

want the "flutter" noise? and still recirculate? get a forge 007a with the springs... put the two softest springs TOGETHER in the dv. cap the dv and it'll make the noise you want and the reliability and recirculation that you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: BOV or no BOV (BostonDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BostonDub* »_just need a DV, and a intake.. to get the pishhhhhhhhh sound

Take your factory air box out, cut the bottom out of it, or drill holes in it, put it back on. You will hear your stock DV just fine.
Or.....buy a cone filter and stick it on the maf instead of the air box. I honistly think the airbox is better though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just my $0.02
P.s. Can we beat this topic to death any more........please?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (JETBLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETBLK* »_want the "flutter" noise? and still recirculate? get a forge 007a with the springs... put the two softest springs TOGETHER in the dv. cap the dv and it'll make the noise you want and the reliability and recirculation that you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When you get the "flutter" sound, it is usualy due to the DV not reliesing the air and the turbo is forced to slow down rapidly, causing the flutter sound.
Is this not true??? I have a stock DV from a SAAB and I got the flutter sound, so i switched back to the stock one.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (JETBLK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETBLK* »_want the "flutter" noise? and still recirculate? get a forge 007a with the springs... put the two softest springs TOGETHER in the dv. cap the dv and it'll make the noise you want and the reliability and recirculation that you need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You do realise that you are replying to a thread that was started 3 years ago, and noone has posted to in 6 months right??


----------



## rider4life350 (Oct 14, 2010)

yes i realize this is an ancient thread but after reading it, it seems like this is nothing more than peoples opinions about which they think is better. I didnt see any real proof of one being better than the other. Does anyone have actual proof that a bov is not good for 1.8's? I have an hks and want to put it on but i see all these people saying dont put on on but just seems like a bunch of opinions.


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

I had a forge splitter and thought that everything was good, no CEL, no noticeable richness... Local shop talked me into buying an R1 (DV) and the difference in responsiveness and performance was INSANE.


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

*06-04-2004*.... uhm..... isn't it almost 2011?:screwy: Instead of digging up jesus christ himself, why not just search instead of replying? This has been beat to hell and back again.:banghead:


----------



## rider4life350 (Oct 14, 2010)

if someone would actually show some proof against a bov then maybe this would stop showing up but this is 5 pages of " dont do it" with no proof to say its acutally bad and theres also people saying they have had no issues. It seems to me like everyones like O i heard its bad so dont do it.


----------



## rider4life350 (Oct 14, 2010)

according to esctuning who actually sells an HKS bov and others for the 1.8T they say it will work fine.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

aslong as its closed at idle it will work, STOP BRINGIN THIS ****IN THREAD BACK TO LIFE!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

vent vs recirculate article

/thread


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

stevemannn said:


> aslong as its closed at idle it will work, STOP BRINGIN THIS ****IN THREAD BACK TO LIFE!




and lastly it will work like ^ said but you will run a tad rich between shifts and when the throttle plate closes. Now please stop asking the same bull**** every other day. A BOV will work. Is there a performance loss? Yes. Will you pop a cel everytime? no. will you run rich? yes but not horribly.

NOW LETS DROP IT


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

i was driving home today and there was a garage sale and i stopped and then i saw this kool loooking thing and it said "BLOW OFF" it sounded kool and the guy said i makes a awsome sounding noise when i shift and stuff 

so i want to know can i put this on my car???

i see all these people saying its fine but its not but it is but its not OMG OMG i dont see any real proof that its not good OMG

everyone is saying to stick with a DV but my skull is to thick and my brain is too small to listen to people that know more about cars then me..

so can i install this??? it came off a honda with a GT45 and 58psi off boost at 8900 rpm!!! it must be AWSOME!!!!!!!


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

rider4life350 said:


> if someone would actually show some proof against a bov then maybe this would stop showing up but this is 5 pages of " dont do it" with no proof to say its acutally bad and theres also people saying they have had no issues. It seems to me like everyones like O i heard its bad so dont do it.


Dude if you don't want to believe the community or the proof that exists then what exactly are you looking for? 



Zneith said:


> and lastly it will work like ^ said but you will run a tad rich between shifts and when the throttle plate closes. Now please stop asking the same bull**** every other day. A BOV will work. Is there a performance loss? Yes. Will you pop a cel everytime? no. will you run rich? yes but not horribly.
> 
> NOW LETS DROP IT


This :thumbup:



rider4life350 said:


> according to esctuning who actually sells an HKS bov and others for the 1.8T they say it will work fine.


Just a heads up that just because someone sells something doesn't mean they are an expert on it. Vons sells me milk but the checker is in no way qualified to tell me if BGH is going to make me grow a third testicle.

You are more than welcome to install a BOV and trade performance for a noise if that's what you want to do. If you are expecting someone on here to tell you that your car will not perform less then you are barking up the run tree because the fact is that it will.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

:banghead: 



inivid said:


> vent vs recirculate article
> 
> /thread





inivid said:


> vent vs recirculate article
> 
> /thread





inivid said:


> vent vs recirculate article
> 
> /thread





inivid said:


> vent vs recirculate article
> 
> /thread





inivid said:


> vent vs recirculate article
> 
> /thread


----------



## rider4life350 (Oct 14, 2010)

machx0r said:


> Dude if you don't want to believe the community or the proof that exists then what exactly are you looking for?
> 
> All I wanted to know is why so many people are against bov's. That is all I wanted to understand.
> 
> ...


I'm not expecting anyone to tell me it's not gonna perform less. Just want to know what kind of performance loss this is gonna create. This for my daily driver not a race car. 


Also I don't know why some of you have to be such ********. If you are sick of this thread guess what don't ******** read it!!! Now there's an idea. Tough I know. 

Why doesn't a mod just close this damn thread and make some of you aholes happy? There is no reason for some ofhe responses on here. This is a forum to help eahother out notto bash people for bring old stuff up.


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

rider4life350 said:


> All I wanted to know is why so many people are against bov's. That is all I wanted to understand.


Because of all the reasons listed above ...



rider4life350 said:


> Yes I know that but why company that does tuning sell something and back it up if it's not for the car. That would be false advertising right?


Well the BOV valve in itself isn't necessarily designed for the 1.8T, it just fits that application, and lots of others as well probably. As far as the distributor goes there are people who want to run a BOV on the 1.8T so they sell it. It's not like it will blow up the engine or anything and I don't think they are claiming +5HP or anything (at least I don't think so :laugh



rider4life350 said:


> I'm not expecting anyone to tell me it's not gonna perform less. Just want to know what kind of performance loss this is gonna create. This for my daily driver not a race car.


Some. Honestly you'd have to install one and try it out since it's not like a calculated -5HP or something. :laugh: Personally I had a HKS BOV way back when and I did not like it at all so I went back to a DV.

In all reality if all you are looking for is noise then a CAI or SRI will somewhat achieve that and lose less power/run less rich than a BOV. :laugh:


----------



## chaveezy (Jan 31, 2010)

I think it's still relevant, I was searching for information on BOV/DV today actually... Now I wouldn't ever ask opinions on this matter though because it's obvious what the norm in the community is.

The link to the Lancer dyno run proved it though so plain and simple, DV is the way to go...

UNLESS you're running a Speed Density system, then it doesn't really matter, there will not be any change in mixture ratios, maybe a tad slower spooling time but I doubt enough to even notice.


----------



## VWnewguy101 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Forge 007*

All the way so worth it will get your freinds jealous trust me


----------



## rider4life350 (Oct 14, 2010)

machx0r said:


> Because of all the reasons listed above ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya they don't claim any Hp gain. I primarily want to do it for the sound. I know kinda lame but it's my first turbo car. I have a supercharged mustang but it doesn't have a cool sounding bov. It's just a bypass valve and sounds like rushing air when I shift. 

What didn't you like about it? I got mine for a decent price that is why I bought it. I actually started two threads onestarted out asking two questions. One was how to install the hks which started all of the don't do it crap and people being ass's and pissed me off and I replied calling some of the people ******* and the thread got closed. That is why I brought this thread back up. The other thread was a continuation of the first one that got closed as well. 

You lose power from a cai?


----------



## Dennis M. ™ (Dec 2, 2010)

To be honest. I wouldnt get a BOV, I had one on my Jetta, and a week later I got a check engine light, I had to pay about 120 bucks to get it reset, HKS BOVs suck, Dont listen to anyone. I sold my BOV and I got a G-Reddy DV and then I got a intake with it, and I love it. Its sound so much cleaner, and more intimidating in my opinion, but I also get better performance, and Ive had it running on my car for about 4 months now and I got no light ever since.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I own a 02 GTI 1.8T and I was looking into getting the GReddy BOV with the recirculating kit. Will this damage my car or cause a power loss?


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

honestly im running an hks ssqv vented with a stg2 tune dont have any problems, car runs fine flutters at low boost but full boost works fine @ 20psi+


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

Had a BOV on my Jetta and my GTI... Jetta was a stock turbo and many other mods, it made it stall at lights often and mileage seemed to diminish. On my GTI with the APR stage 3 turbo kit it also seemed to make my gas mileage go down and would occasionally stall out. Also, it didnt run smoothly at partial throttle. 

Recommendation: Get an intake installed on your car, install a quality DV and you'll get the sound, though much less loud, and have no running issues. Or spend a little more and buy the Forge Splitter Valve which is very audible and caused no ill effect on any of my vehicles...


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

For me it didn't hurt the gas mileage at all, car stalls rarely after a hard run through the rpms, but after you drop in neutral just rev it a few times and it's fine. 

For me holds boost way better then stock dv.

I might put a recirculation kit on it though.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Boosted96GSX said:


> Had a BOV on my Jetta and my GTI... Jetta was a stock turbo and many other mods, it made it stall at lights often and mileage seemed to diminish. On my GTI with the APR stage 3 turbo kit it also seemed to make my gas mileage go down and would occasionally stall out. Also, it didnt run smoothly at partial throttle.
> 
> Recommendation: Get an intake installed on your car, install a quality DV and you'll get the sound, though much less loud, and have no running issues. Or spend a little more and buy the Forge Splitter Valve which is very audible and caused no ill effect on any of my vehicles...


Or just install a BOV that isn't leaking.


----------



## alextjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

i hope this thread gets closed...so no one can post the same freaking question that the original OP asked...just read the thread you will find you wtvr you seek


----------



## 'Slick-5O' (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't need a BOV to have my CEL on.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

'Slick-5O' said:


> I don't need a BOV to have my CEL on.


really?


----------



## RyguyGTIt (Jul 14, 2011)

I got a Forge motorsports Splitter dv/bov, depending on how you sset it up, within seconds you can make it either just a diverter valve where its 100% recirculating, or a hybrid where its 80% recirculating 20% atmospheric release, aka the BOV hiss. I recommend it because you can adjust it to have stiffer tension so it holds the pressure in, but too tight can cause loss of pressure at higher RPMs. If you loosen it you leak pressure. I have it a few more clicks on the tighter side, and running at stock boost with no mods at all except a K&N filter, you definatly hear a hiss like any bov, but I haven't lost really any noticable power. Go to their website and you can but a brand new one for $185 or so, I got mine on craigslist for $80. Well worth it man! :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

RyguyGTIt said:


> I got a Forge motorsports Splitter dv/bov, depending on how you sset it up, within seconds you can make it either just a diverter valve where its 100% recirculating, or a hybrid where its 80% recirculating 20% atmospheric release, aka the BOV hiss. I recommend it because you can adjust it to have stiffer tension so it holds the pressure in, but too tight can cause loss of pressure at higher RPMs. If you loosen it you leak pressure. I have it a few more clicks on the tighter side, and running at stock boost with no mods at all except a K&N filter, you definatly hear a hiss like any bov, but I haven't lost really any noticable power. Go to their website and you can but a brand new one for $185 or so, I got mine on craigslist for $80. Well worth it man! :thumbup:


Quoted for posterity:thumbup::thumbup:

This thread is like AIDS.. The gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by RyguyGTIt
> I got a Forge motorsports Splitter dv/bov, depending on how you sset it up, within seconds you can make it either just a diverter valve where its 100% recirculating, or a hybrid where its 80% recirculating 20% atmospheric release, aka the BOV hiss. I recommend it because you can adjust it to have stiffer tension so it holds the pressure in, but too tight can cause loss of pressure at higher RPMs. If you loosen it you leak pressure. I have it a few more clicks on the tighter side, and running at stock boost with no mods at all except a K&N filter, you definatly hear a hiss like any bov, but I haven't lost really any noticable power. Go to their website and you can but a brand new one for $185 or so, I got mine on craigslist for $80. Well worth it man!


:facepalm:
WTF Man?!?
Obviously 
1. You have no idea why there is an adjustable piston spring load
2. You also have no idea that a Forge 007 is just as loud as any BOV with a cone filter or CAI
3. WTF MAN!

Just let people buy BOV's let them find out the hard way. Since that sound gives an extra 300,000,000,000,000,000,000 X 1,000,000 HP / Per PSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH:wave:

Dubbin' Softcore Poker again?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Quoted for posterity:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> This thread is like AIDS.. The gift that keeps on giving...


it does keep giving :banghead:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Just get an aftermarket Turbo Inlet Pipe, CAI, and an APR R1 Diverter Valve. Sounds like a BOV if you Rev it. Whatever you do don't run a BOV with a car with a MAF. It accounts the AIR the BOV releases a diverter valve recircs the air back into the intake and your car will run better.

TLDR Version. Holy Necro Batman.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## eurohoe (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a Forge DV that was good. no problems but i decided to get a Greddy BOV and still no problems. its rather up to you and what you want. my bov sounds alot sicker than the DV. only paid about $100 more for it


----------



## cavy2fast4u (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah yeah yeah old thread. Ok I understand that a bov releases metered air but couldn't you in theory move the MAF to the other side of the bov? That would solve the metered air escape which in turn solves the rich issue along with a possible cel would it not? Kinda like what dsmers use the MAF-T for.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

cavy2fast4u said:


> Yeah yeah yeah old thread. Ok I understand that a bov releases metered air but couldn't you in theory move the MAF to the other side of the bov? That would solve the metered air escape which in turn solves the rich issue along with a possible cel would it not? Kinda like what dsmers use the MAF-T for.


But the MAF is in the tip

The bov/dv dump From the charge pipe


----------



## cavy2fast4u (Apr 22, 2013)

groggory said:


> But the MAF is in the tip
> 
> The bov/dv dump From the charge pipe


Right but what I am saying is move the MAF from the TIP and put in between the IC and TB. Then it isn't reading the air that the BOV is venting.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

cavy2fast4u said:


> Right but what I am saying is move the MAF from the TIP and put in between the IC and TB. Then it isn't reading the air that the BOV is venting.


Can it survive air that is sometimes moving both directions and up to like 80C?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

groggory said:


> Can it survive air that is sometimes moving both directions and up to like 80C?


Exactly. MAF is in the TIP for a reason. Not sure how long it would last with hot gasses passed through it. 

And for the new ass-hats that want the "sound of performance from a DV", get Max's DV. Its loud! Not to mention a bad MOFO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eegS0EObSIE&lc=euyeTlQ-dM3X30eUI79qAo__fLi3dwgrNFIQgsWIpHU


----------

